# H: Ghouls. W: anything



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So I have 8 mantic ghouls i got with some orx awhile back

I WANT NOTHING!


----------



## jameschalkywhite (Jan 19, 2013)

What sort of thing are you after? :grin:


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll take them off your hands, what you after for them?


----------

